# افتقاد هام



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2018)

بتمنى الاعضاء اللى غايبة عن المنتدى :smi420: ترجع  تنور المكان من تانى 
اللى مفروض كان بيتها التانى ( بحسب كلامهم )

مينفعش كدة يا جماعة الغياب الكتير ده .. انتو كدة مش هتدخلوا امتحانات التيرم التانى وده هيأثر على التقدير أخر السنة 
انتو كدة مش هتجيبوا ولا حتى ( مقبول ههههههههه )

فين الشقية احبوا اعدائكم ويا ترى ولادها كبروا دلوقتى ولا لسة مقاريط هههههه
وفين إيرينى والدكتوراة والعرسان 
وفين جرجس وزميلة ياسر رشدى او ياسر الجندى مش فاكرة ولا هما الاتنين واحد هههههههه والمناقشة الحارة بينهم 
وفين واثقة و..  رورو إيهاب 
وفين بنت المسيح والسكوت علامة الرضا 
وفين paul iraqe و العراق الشقيقة الكبرى لمصر 
وفين ماريا حبيبتى اللى مدلعانى 
وفين عبد يسوع واشرافة على قسم الاسئلة ( مينفعش كدة :t9
وفين الغالية على قلبى ( مونيكا57 ) صاحبة احلى كلمتين وبس واية اخبار بابا صوت صارخ 
وفين خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ .. ادخل يا باشا نكمل خناق انا لسة ماخلصتش وهات فى إيدك الغالى ( خادم البتول ) له عندى مقال كنت بنسخهوله 
وفين طارق REDEMPTIONوالشرح المفصل الوافى وخواطر عابرة 
وفين الوادعبود اللى قرفنا فى عيشتنا بمواضيعة الجامدة اللى بتهز اركان المعبد ههههه قصدى المنتدى وتعليقاتة الفظيعة الساخرة 
فين النهيسى وتواضعة ومحبتة للكل 
وفين تماف ماريا tamav maria و Coptic4Ever2 إية يا جماعة انتو مش كنتوا معايا ع الفيس ولا انا بيتهيألى ههههههههههه
وفين كليماندوس وتعليقاتة وتقيماته ,,, انزل هنا بتقييم يا باشا ههههه وهات الزعيم معاك 
وفين ماما كاندى وكلامها اللى كلة ذوق 
وفين البنوتة المسكره أنى بل وسول الرقيقة 
طيب انا دلوققتى مش لاقية حد اتكلم واتخانق معاه او حتى أقرأ له حاجة 
اتكلم انا مع نفسى دلوقتى ولا اتكلم مع ايموند اللى مش بيطيقنى هههههههههههه

ماينفعش كدة يا جماعة .. 
انا فاتحة بقالى نص ساعة ووخمس دقايق وماشوفتش حد منكم ظهر لحد دلوقتى وكدة مش كويس عشانكوا انتوا كدة بتعرضوا نفسكم للخطر المبين 

يالا اللى ماسمعش اسمة يدخل يسجل نفسة ضرورى لاننا بندور علية 
واللى سمع مايكسلش ويدخل يقولنا مطنش لية ههههه


طبعا انا بفتقد كل الاعضاء وبدون ذكر اسماء عشان ماانساش حد لان كلكلم لكم وحشة كبيرة وبنفتقدكم كتيروعلى راسنا جميعا الحبيبة والغالية ماما أمه 


والسلام ختام وليس بيننا ختام :94:
وانا عايزة حد يرد ههههههههههه​


.......... ...............................................................


نفتقد ايضا 
الغاليين المحترمين / 

الياس السرياني 

اليعازر 

حبيب يسوع 

دونا نبيل 

ابن يسوعنا 

الفصول الاربعة

Maran atha


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)

:new6::new6::new6:

*اختي الفاضلة هيلانة

في البداية ؛ شكرا جزيلا على سؤالكم وافتقادكم

ولكنني موجود في المنتدى - قبل يومين  وضعت وشاركت بالمواضيع

ممنون منكم كثيرا جدا

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم

تحياتي وتقديري :16_14_21:
*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أبريل 2018)

اديني اعطيتك تقيم عشان يظهر موضوعك في العالي في العاااااااالي.

عودة حلوة و موضوع رايق... المسيح قام يا هيلانة.


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2018)

وانا كمان بشجع افتقادك المتميز ياغالية وبجد انا مقصرة معاكي ومع المنتدى بسبب ظرف قوي انا بفتقد كل شي حلو بالمنتدى وكل الأعضاء الحلوين وعندي رجاء بربنا انه رح نرجع كلنا من تاني واقوى من الاول تحياتي للجميع ولكي بالأخص على الرجوع القوي وتلك مني احلى تقييم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أبريل 2018)

أنا هنا موجود .. مُتشكر ليكي جداً ولسؤالك عن الكل 

فعلاً أخوة كتير غايبين وبتمني نطمن علي الكل ..

صليلي وأشكرك لذوقك ..​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2018)

حبيبتى الغاليه هيلانه 
انا موجوده بس النت مطلع عينى 
ممكن اعمل المشاركه واول ما ابعتها يقصل النت 
كده دايما 
بس انا بحبكوا ومقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى ولا عنكوا لانكوا اسرتى الكبيره ​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أبريل 2018)

ليس من عادتي أن أتجاهل أحدا خاصة عندما يذكرني رغم طول الغياب ويفتقدني رغم ضعفي وتقصيري، كما أنه ليس في كل العالم هدية أثمن ولا أغلى أبدا من هذه المحبة، التي تحملها لنا القلوب الطيبة دون غرض ودون قيد أو شرط، ترسلها لأجلنا عذبة صافية كأنما تنساب مباشرة من نبع محبة الرب نفسه لنا. أشكر *الملكة هيلانة *لمحبتها وافتقادها وأمتن كثيرا لكلماتها التي جاءت ـ رغم بساطتها – كنسمة من نسمات الصيف، أو كنفحة عطر من ريحان الجمال القديم الذي طالما افتقدناه بهذا الموقع. 

أيضا أعتذر عن غيابي وتقصيري لكل مَن لا زال يذكرني. كم كنت أتمنى ألا أغيب أبدا أو أن تتوقف مشاركتي البسيطة، لكن قضيتي شخصيا لم تعد بيدي أو حتى بيد الإدارة، بل هي في يد الرب وحده دون شريك ونحن سعداء بمشيئته كيفما تكون: إن شاء رفع من طريقنا الأشواك لنعود ونشارك بالقليل الذي تفيض به نعمته علينا، وإن شاء صرفنا دون عثرة، بقلوب لا تعرف في كل حال سوى المحبة للجميع دون استثناء. 


أخيرا... انتي يا هيلانة نسيتي ناس كتير .. لكن طبعا برافو عليكي، لأني عارف النوع ده من الرسائل وعارف أد إيه متعب ومرهق رغم إنها تبدو رسالة بسيطة جدا.. ربنا يعوض تعبك.. على أي حال حتى لو اكتفينا باللي انتي ذكرتيهم، فالمجموعة دي ببساطة مجموعة طبعا لا تتكرر.. مجموعة من ذهب حقيقي وشخصيا لا أفهم أبدا كيف يمكن التفريط فيهم! بناء عليه نفكر حاليا بشكل إيجابي أكتر ـ أنا وأختنا الجميلة "*حبوا*" ـ وسنحاول بمشيئة الرب جمعهم مرة تانية ولو في مكان خاص بيهم (يعني بعيدا عن الأطفال ـ سنا أو فعلا ـ اللي يمكن بسببهم كان لابد من فرض قوانين لا تليق أبدا بمجموعة زي دي، ويمكن حتى كمان بعيدا عن المفهوم التقليدي لمعنى ودور المنتدى "الديني" على الشبكة). طبعا الجميع بلا استثناء مدعو وأولهم روك نفسه. بس الأولوية عايزين نبدأ باللي ممكن يختفوا للأبد ياريت نلحقهم أولا.. على سبيل المثال أخونا الأستاذ عبود انقطعت للأسف جميع الاتصالات معه، وبالمناسبة دي رجاء محبة إذا كان حد يعرف له أي طريق أن يخبرنا (وطبعا يا ريت لو هو نفسه يقرا الكلمات دي ويتصل بضعفي أو على الأقل بصديقته الغالية "حبوا"). 

في النهاية تحياتي العاطرة لجميع الأحباء، كما أرسل ختاما أرق التهاني وأطيب الأماني بمناسبة عيد القيامة وكذلك أعياد الميلاد التي فاتتني، خاصة الأعياد الثلاثة الأخيرة عيد الأميرة *الكلدانية *الساحرة، عيد الأم الغالية *كاندي شوب*، وعيد الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ *شاهير*. مرة ثانية أشكر الملكة هيلانة على رسالتها الجميلة، أترككم في أطيب المنى وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. â™¥

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)

موضوع جميل  هيلانة
اتمنى من كل الاخوة والاخوات الغايبين 
ان يرجعو للمندئ لانهم كلهم غاليين جدا علينا

اشكرك جدااا استاذ خادم البتول لانك اذكرتني
 ربنا يخليك يارب تكون بخيروسلام​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2018)

انا المدعوه الشقيه حبو هههههههههههههههه حلوه شقيه دى----
مع انى يا عينى لا بهش و لا بنش هههه العيال كبروا وحياتك غمضت عيونى فتحتها لقيت نفسى قسرت كنت ببص لهم الاتنين تحت لقيتنى ببص لواحد فوق و التانى بحاول اثبته علشان مبصلهوش فوق هو كمان ههههههههههه
وحشانى يا هيلانه... ناس كتير فعلا مفتقداهم-- 
 كل ما اقول انتى نسيتى فلان او فلانه ارجع اقراء تانى القاكى كتباهم فعلا ههههه العتب على النظر بئا هههه
"ياسر رشدى او ياسر الجندى " على فكره هما الاتنين شخصين مختلفين بس دايما كنت بخلط بنهم و افتكرهم واحد هههههههه يبقى مش لوحدى اديكى بتتلخبطى فيهم زىى...
"وفين الوادعبود اللى قرفنا فى عيشتنا بمواضيعة الجامدة اللى بتهز اركان المعبد ههههه"
 ضحكتييينى ههههههههههههههههه منين قرفنا فى عشيتنا و منين مواضيعه الجامده ههههههههههههههههههه ....  


اشكرك على محبتك و رسالتك الجميله دى و دعوه المحبه الحلوه دى ....


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2018)

فيكي بركة والنعمة ​


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2018)

والناس بتسوط لما الزعيم بيدي تقييم
ما احلاها من ايام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2018)

عادى ممكن نصوت:yahoo: ونزغرت 30: دلوقتى كمان 


-- دا تقييم و كمان مشاركه :yaka:هههههههههههههه منور


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أبريل 2018)

انا محدش افتقد غيابي من المنتدى ولا احد افتكرني انا اسمي القديم jesusslave وغيرت اسمي الى حياة بالمسيح لان اخي يعارض خدمتي للمسيح  ويمنعني بتاتاً لذا انا لست جديدة في المنتدى ولا اريد احداً ان يسميني باسمي القديم بل باسمي الجديد حتى نتفادى مشاكل كبيرة مع اخي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *اختي الفاضلة هيلانة
> 
> ...




انتا بالذات المفروض اسمك يتكتب اول اسم عشان 
اختى الفاضلة وجزيلا وممنون .. طول عمرك محترم
دايما منور يا باول 
شكرا لذوقك :flowers: ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> اديني اعطيتك تقيم عشان يظهر موضوعك في العالي في العاااااااالي.
> 
> عودة حلوة و موضوع رايق... المسيح قام يا هيلانة.



بالحقيقة قام 
جميلة جدا العبارات
المسيح قام .... بالحقيقة قام 
إخرستوس آنستى .... أليسوس آنستى 
بحبها وبحب اللى بهنينى بيها 

كانوا المسيحين زمان بيهنوا بيها بعض فى عيد القيامة 
 كان إيمانهم قوى وبيظهر فى كلامهم 

بس للاسف إحنا افتقدناها دلوقتى وبالذات عندنا فى مصر
 مع الإستعمار الإسلامى 


لازم يكون موضوع رايق يا ست الكل
 ده إفتقاد مش سؤال للمسلمين :new6:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2018)

اني بل قال:


> وانا كمان بشجع افتقادك المتميز ياغالية وبجد انا مقصرة معاكي ومع المنتدى بسبب ظرف قوي انا بفتقد كل شي حلو بالمنتدى وكل الأعضاء الحلوين وعندي رجاء بربنا انه رح نرجع كلنا من تاني واقوى من الاول تحياتي للجميع ولكي بالأخص على الرجوع القوي وتلك مني احلى تقييم




انتى أساس التميز يا أحلى واطيب قلب  
 مجيش جمبك حاجة صدقينى 
وانتى لا مقصرة ولا أى حاجة كُلك محبة وتواضع 
وتستاهلى كل خير حبيبتى
ربنا يكون معاكى ومع أسرتك الجميلة 

معلش يا آنى مش لاقية الوردة عشان انزلهالك زى باول 
يالا بقا اهو كل واحد وحظة معايا هههههه 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
إستنى لاقيتلك حاجة احسن من الوردة 
خدى:love45:​​​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2018)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> أنا هنا موجود .. مُتشكر ليكي جداً ولسؤالك عن الكل
> 
> فعلاً أخوة كتير غايبين وبتمني نطمن علي الكل ..
> 
> صليلي وأشكرك لذوقك ..​



فعلا إنتا مادتنيش تقييم :gun::nunu0000:
طب إستنى انتا شوية 
هشحن وأجيلك 
:smile02:smile02


انا اللى متشكرة لردك يا خريتسو 
وكويس انى اطمنت عليك 
ربنا معك ويرشدك
أخرستوس آنستى 
.
.
.
.
.
.
طيب انا دلوقتى قدامى لمبة وواحد بيزعق 
وقنبلة ههههههههه
تختار إية !؟ 

أنا بقول خد اللى بيزعق :t26: 
واهو يبقا لايق على احوالنا الجوية 
:smile02:smile02​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عادى ممكن نصوت:yahoo: ونزغرت 30: دلوقتى كمان
> 
> 
> -- دا تقييم و كمان مشاركه :yaka:هههههههههههههه منور




بطلي نق  بقا :spor22::spor22::spor22:

:smile01​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبتى الغاليه هيلانه
> انا موجوده بس النت مطلع عينى
> ممكن اعمل المشاركه واول ما ابعتها يقصل النت
> كده دايما
> بس انا بحبكوا ومقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى ولا عنكوا لانكوا اسرتى الكبيره ​



حبيبتي يا ماما كاندي يا جميله 
انتي محدش يقدر يلومك ولا يقولك تلت التلاته كام  
كفاية اعياد الميلاد اللي عملتيها للاعضاء
 اللي مليانه هدايا تكفي 100 سنة قدام   :t17:​

انا بس حبيت اسلم  واطمن عليكي  :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

خادم البتول قال:


> ليس من عادتي أن أتجاهل أحدا خاصة عندما يذكرني رغم طول الغياب ويفتقدني رغم ضعفي وتقصيري، كما أنه ليس في كل العالم هدية أثمن ولا أغلى أبدا من هذه المحبة، التي تحملها لنا القلوب الطيبة دون غرض ودون قيد أو شرط، ترسلها لأجلنا عذبة صافية كأنما تنساب مباشرة من نبع محبة الرب نفسه لنا. أشكر *الملكة هيلانة *لمحبتها وافتقادها وأمتن كثيرا لكلماتها التي جاءت ـ رغم بساطتها – كنسمة من نسمات الصيف، أو كنفحة عطر من ريحان الجمال القديم الذي طالما افتقدناه بهذا الموقع.
> 
> أيضا أعتذر عن غيابي وتقصيري لكل مَن لا زال يذكرني. كم كنت أتمنى ألا أغيب أبدا أو أن تتوقف مشاركتي البسيطة، لكن قضيتي شخصيا لم تعد بيدي أو حتى بيد الإدارة، بل هي في يد الرب وحده دون شريك ونحن سعداء بمشيئته كيفما تكون: إن شاء رفع من طريقنا الأشواك لنعود ونشارك بالقليل الذي تفيض به نعمته علينا، وإن شاء صرفنا دون عثرة، بقلوب لا تعرف في كل حال سوى المحبة للجميع دون استثناء.
> 
> ...



 امسك 
عايزين تاخدوا مكان بعيد عن الاطفال ليه بقااااااا هههههههههه 
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

تفتكر عشان الاطفال اللي في المنتدي بيعاكسوكوا 
ولا انتو كبار اوي وما ينفعش تتساووا بالصغيرين 
ولا عشان قوانينه بتاعت اطفال :fun_lol::fun_lol: ........... كلم يا روك ههههههه

طب ماانتا عايز تاخد معاك الزعيم وهيعملك هناك نفس القوانين :new6:

شوف بقا  يا حلو  انتا  كده كده اتمسكت ومش هتعرف تهرب إلا لما تلعب لعبة الحوت الازرق ههههههه



نورت الموضوع حقيقي 
ونشكر ربنا اننا اطمنا عليك وصالحناك 
بالتأكيد نسيت ناااس كتير جميلة 
 بس انا مسكت العصايا من النص  وقولت مش هذكر اسماء  
يعني تحس كده اني ذكرت وماذكرتش :fun_lol:

مقالك المره دي روعه 
ولازم يكون روعه 
اللاه مش انا اللي نسخهولك :fun_lol:


حظك حلو
 :t39:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع جميل  هيلانة
> اتمنى من كل الاخوة والاخوات الغايبين
> ان يرجعو للمندئ لانهم كلهم غاليين جدا علينا
> 
> ...




كلدانية حبيبتي كل سنه وانتي طيبة وعقبال مليون سنة قي سعادة 

انا لم انساكي ابدا ابدا ابدا ... عارفه ليه ؟

لانك انتي صاحبة المكان ده كله  واحنا ضيوف عندك  :smil13:



:t17::shutup22::love45:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

REDEMPTION قال:


> فيكي بركة والنعمة ​



استاذنا الغالي 

حقيقي انتا لك وحشة والمنتدي واحنا كلنا  خسرنا وجودك ومشاركاتك   

ربنا وحده يعلم مدي فرحتي برؤياك 

سلامي لاسرتك المباركة و دايما تكونوا بخير  :new8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بطلي نق  بقا :spor22::spor22::spor22:
> 
> :smile01​


مش بنق ابداء ابداء 
دا حتى نزلت لك بالبخووور
 انتى مشمتيش ريحه الشياط ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش بنق ابداء ابداء
> دا حتى نزلت لك بالبخووور
> انتى مشمتيش ريحه الشياط ههههههههههههههههههههه



لا ماحصلش ...

لا هو نق وحسد انا متأكدة :smile01


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2018)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> انا محدش افتقد غيابي من المنتدى ولا احد افتكرني انا اسمي القديم jesusslave وغيرت اسمي الى حياة بالمسيح لان اخي يعارض خدمتي للمسيح  ويمنعني بتاتاً لذا انا لست جديدة في المنتدى ولا اريد احداً ان يسميني باسمي القديم بل باسمي الجديد حتى نتفادى مشاكل كبيرة مع اخي



معلشى ماتزعليش ماهو انا معرفش انك غيرتى اسمك 

انتى غالية عندى جداااااا جدااااااا وانا بفتقدك اهو وعايزاكى ترجعى تكتبى زى الاول :bud::bud: عشان انتى مواضيعك حلوة وبتعجب ناااس كتير 

والف مبروك الاسم الجديد رائع رائع رائع :new8::new8::new8::new8:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا المدعوه الشقيه حبو هههههههههههههههه حلوه شقيه دى----
> مع انى يا عينى لا بهش و لا بنش هههه العيال كبروا وحياتك غمضت عيونى فتحتها لقيت نفسى قسرت كنت ببص لهم الاتنين تحت لقيتنى ببص لواحد فوق و التانى بحاول اثبته علشان مبصلهوش فوق هو كمان ههههههههههه
> وحشانى يا هيلانه... ناس كتير فعلا مفتقداهم--
> كل ما اقول انتى نسيتى فلان او فلانه ارجع اقراء تانى القاكى كتباهم فعلا ههههه العتب على النظر بئا هههه
> ...



استنى انتى شوية هرجعلك كمان يومين ههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2018)

My Rock قال:


> والناس بتسوط لما الزعيم بيدي تقييم
> ما احلاها من ايام



والمفروض الزعيم يكون مصدر فرح ... مش سويط 

إتغيرت كتير يا زعيم :bomb:


----------



## يهودى (30 أبريل 2018)

اين العضو صوت صارخ


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أبريل 2018)

الملكة هيلانا مولودة في مدينة الرها....المدينة البابلية الاشورية الاصل...والتي كانت تعرف ب (ادما) وبالسريانية نسميها اورهاي...وباليونانية اوديسا....بس معلش...بالعراقي نقول: (من لقى احبابه نسى اصحابه)...بس معلش يا بنت الامبراطورية الكلدانية...


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2018)

عيد الأم الغالية كاندي شوب
خادم بتول

ميرسى جدا انك ذكرتنى 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك
معايده جميله​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> معلشى ماتزعليش ماهو انا معرفش انك غيرتى اسمك
> 
> انتى غالية عندى جداااااا جدااااااا وانا بفتقدك اهو وعايزاكى ترجعى تكتبى زى الاول :bud::bud: عشان انتى مواضيعك حلوة وبتعجب ناااس كتير
> 
> والف مبروك الاسم الجديد رائع رائع رائع :new8::new8::new8::new8:


انا لست زعلانة اختي العزيرة في المسيح هيلانة المحترمة منكي بل انا بالعكس ممتنة لكي اوي اوي اوي وربنا يباركك ويبارك حدمتك امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مايو 2018)

*صدقينى 
ظروف غصب عن الواحد 
أبوية جاله مرض السرطان ف العظم و الرئة و العمود الفقرى
و إحتاج خدمة سريرية 
فسبت بيتى و حالى و مالى و أخدت أجازة بدون مرتب كمان و قاعدة عند أبوية و أمى عشان خدمته 

بأدخل النت بالعافية (كأنى بأسرق) عن طريق فلاشة (كارت نت)

لأنهم (أبوية و أمى ) ما عندهمش نت 

و الأجهزة ف السنترات مش مستوعبة تدخل نت جديد (عجب)

دا غير إن ما فيش وقت فعلا 

أنا ما أعرفش طعم النوم يا هيلانة 

أتارى النوم دا مهم جدا 

دا صدفة النهاردة دخلت عل المنتدى 

قولت وحشنى المنتدى و أعضاؤه 

قولت أدخل ف السريع 

وحشتونى كلكم *​


----------



## أَمَة (2 مايو 2018)

لقد انزعجت جدا يا إيريني على مرض الوالد...
الرب يكون في عونه و عونكم... يمد يده الحنونة الشافية و يرفع عنه كل مرض لكي يتمجد اسمه القدوس في شفائه...
حاسة بيكي و بالماما و اللي بتمروا فيه... 
لا أملك سوى الصلاة من أجل الوالد و من أجلكم جميعا.


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2018)

> وفين جرجس


ميرسى على الافتقاد يا ملكة
غايب الواحد بسبب ان معنديش نت فى البيت وبدخل من عند ماما كل فين وفين
ولو عندى نت فى البيت مش هاعرف ادخل برضة بسبب اللهو الخفى اللى ف البيت 
اللىهى بنتى الشقية ميرو
عموما ان لايمكن انسى المنتدى او افكر ان مش ادخلةتانى
ولا فيس بوك ولا غيرة يقدر يدينى الاحساس الجميل الل عشناة هنا مع بعض
 وربنا يقفل الفيس عشان نرجع نتجمع تانى هنا


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقينى
> ظروف غصب عن الواحد
> أبوية جاله مرض السرطان ف العظم و الرئة و العمود الفقرى
> و إحتاج خدمة سريرية
> ...


الف سلامة علية ايرينى
وربنا يساعدك ويقويكى
مرض صعب ومحتاج تدخل عناية الهية قبل اى علاج
انا مريت بظروف صعبة جدا مع بابا  برضة بسبب المرض اللعين دة
ربنا يمد ايدية حسب مشيئتة


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقينى
> ظروف غصب عن الواحد
> أبوية جاله مرض السرطان ف العظم و الرئة و العمود الفقرى
> و إحتاج خدمة سريرية
> ...



سلامته يا رون ربنا يشفيه يارب ويكون معاكم


----------



## أَمَة (2 مايو 2018)

grges monir قال:


> وربنا يقفل الفيس عشان نرجع نتجمع تانى هنا



اقول من تمك لباب السما؟؟؟؟ مش عارفة، خايفة حد يضربني.
أحيانا اشعر نفس الشي... الفيسبوك سلاح له حدين، بس للأسف -كعادة البشر الساقطة- يُساء استعماله كثيرا...

باستثناء قلة قليلة من الذين يحسنون استعماله، هو مضيعة وقت و معظم الناس صاروا لاهوتيين بدون منازع، و الشاطر اللي يرمي حجارة أكبر في بيت غيره...


----------



## خادم البتول (2 مايو 2018)

إيريني
قلوبنا معك وصلواتنا لأجلك
لا تترددي أبدا في طلب أي شيء إذا كان بمقدورنا المساعدة
وإن كنا نعرف أن مصدر المساعدة الوحيد هو الرب دون سواه
وهو أيضا ما عرفناه عنك دائما من قوة واحتمال وصلابة
فتشددي يا صديقتي يا صوت البحر يا نجم الإسكندرية الجميل
الرب معكم سلامه يشملكم وروحه القدوس يظللكم

​


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقينى
> ظروف غصب عن الواحد
> أبوية جاله مرض السرطان ف العظم و الرئة و العمود الفقرى
> و إحتاج خدمة سريرية
> ...




حببيتى ايرينى 
الف سلامه على بابا 
ربنا يمد ايده بلمسه منه يشفيه
وانتى ربنا يكون معاكى ويقدرك على خدمته​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2018)

*أشكركم يا جماعة على محبتكم 

صلواتكم معانا 

ربنا يهونها عليه و علينا 

*​


----------



## انت مهم (3 مايو 2018)

اشكركم على الافتقاد رغم انه محدش افتكرني.....يلا معلش المسامح كريم هههههه
ربنا يبارككم جميعا وتدوم المحبه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أشكركم يا جماعة على محبتكم
> 
> صلواتكم معانا
> 
> ...



ايريني .. وحشتيني جدا صدقيني 
والف مليون سلامة علي بابا ربنا يشيل عنه  حبيبتي 

صدقيني 
علي اد مافرحت اني شوفتك علي اد مازعلت بالخبر المحزن ده 
معلشي التجارب اللي زي دي ربنا بيسمح بيها  للناس اللي احتمالها قوي والحلوين بجد والغاليه عليه اوي

قلبي عندك وعند ماما 
 ربنا يقويكم ويعطيكم الصبر لاحتمال التجربة 
ويتحنن بلمسه شفاء لبابا :new5:

ماتنسيش تجبيله ابونا دايما عشان يناوله 
ويا ريت تطمنينا عليه كل ماوقتك يسمح 
new5::new5::new5:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مايو 2018)

يهودى قال:


> اين العضو صوت صارخ



منور الموضوع ... يهودي :flowers:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مايو 2018)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> الملكة هيلانا مولودة في مدينة الرها....المدينة البابلية الاشورية الاصل...والتي كانت تعرف ب (ادما) وبالسريانية نسميها اورهاي...وباليونانية اوديسا....بس معلش...بالعراقي نقول: (من لقى احبابه نسى اصحابه)...بس معلش يا بنت الامبراطورية الكلدانية...



اطيب واحلي فادي في الامبراطورية الكلدانية وف الدنيا كلها

حقيقي انا مبسوطة جدا بوجودك في الموضوع 
وانبسطت اكتر لما شوفتك واطمنت عليك 

هما المحاورين الكبار واعمده المنتدي يتنسوا برضو يا فادي !!
بالعكس
 احنا اللي عايزنكم تفتكرونا وتذكرونا دايما في صلاوتكم :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مايو 2018)

انت مهم قال:


> اشكركم على الافتقاد رغم انه محدش افتكرني.....يلا معلش المسامح كريم هههههه
> ربنا يبارككم جميعا وتدوم المحبه



ازاي بقا الكلام ده 

انت مهم ... ومهم جدا كمان 

مهم عندنا ومهم جدا عند ربنا :flowers:

وانا حقيقي مبسوطة كتير بوجودك ولانك شاركت في الموضوع :t16:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا المدعوه الشقيه حبو هههههههههههههههه حلوه شقيه دى----
> مع انى يا عينى لا بهش و لا بنش هههه العيال كبروا وحياتك غمضت عيونى فتحتها لقيت نفسى قسرت كنت ببص لهم الاتنين تحت لقيتنى ببص لواحد فوق و التانى بحاول اثبته علشان مبصلهوش فوق هو كمان ههههههههههه
> وحشانى يا هيلانه... ناس كتير فعلا مفتقداهم--
> كل ما اقول انتى نسيتى فلان او فلانه ارجع اقراء تانى القاكى كتباهم فعلا ههههه العتب على النظر بئا هههه
> ...



تعالي بقا يا ستي 

اولا انا مبسوطة اني شوفتك واطمنت عليكي انتي والولاد 

ثانيا تعالي هنا لما اقولك انا سمعت انك بتتفقي مع خادم البتول تجمعوا الناس الكبار وتروحوا مرسي مطروح 

يا ريت  تبقوا  تخدوني معاكم الميه هناك صافيه والبحر هادي 
وممكن الاطفال سنا وفعلا يلعبوا ع الشط هههههههههههههههههههه


وحشاني جدا يا حبوا صدقيني 
وبلاش تحسدي ولادك سيبيهم يكبروا ويطولوا براحتهم 
الطول هيبه هههههه
 ولا انتي خايفة يكبروكي يا ام العيال هههههههه


عبود محدش ينساه .. حد كده تقولي عليه موسوعة 
محترم .. وخدوم .. واجتماعي من الدرجة الاولي 
وعندة محبة ......ماشوفتهاش عند المسيحيين اللي عظاتهم عن المحبة 

حقيقي زعلت جدا جدا لما عرفت حظره 
صحيح انا معرفش اية سبب حظرة 
بس لو كان غلط في حاجه و دي حاجة ممكنه 
فماينفعش يكون الحظر  مدي الحياه كده ... اسلوب بعيد عن الوفاء

مفيش ادني مشكله لو الاداره حظرته اسبوع اتنين شهر .. لكن لما يدخل علي ثلاث شهور واكتر يبقا ده كتير جدا ومش عايزه اشبهها بحاجه تانيه اكيد الكبار هيفهموا انا عايزه اقول ايه :t17:


صحيح كان له غلطات وزلات في مشاركاتة .. وصحيح كان بيستفز البعض بمحاولته لوضع الاسلام بمستوي المسيحية متغاضي وجودة بمنتدي مسيحي ومنتهزا للحرية 

لكن مش مره واحده كدة الادارة تقطعة عن الدخول 
لية مايبقاش العقاب تدريجي بحيث يكون زي إنذار له :t19: متفاديين ومتغاضيين القطع الكامل اللي هو بعيد عن الانسانية واللي كاااااااان  مفروض احنا كمسيحيين نتحلي بها


حقيقي انا زعلانة لحظرة وانا من هنا ...
بناشد الادارة :new5: لرجوع عبود مرة اخري للمنتدي ...

لو ماكنش عشان افاد المنتدي بمواضيع كثيره :new5:
ولو ماكنش عشان العشرة وطول السنين اللي قضاها في المنتدي :new5:
ولو ماكنش عشان المحبة والتسامح اللي وصانا بيها المسيح :new5:
ولو ماكنش عشان قوة الصداقة اللي اتولدت بينه وبين الاعضاء :new5:

يبقا علشان خاطر القلب اللحمي اللي وضعه فينا المسيح :new5:

وكمان بناشد كل اصدقائة يطالبوا الادارة برجوعة  مرة ثانية
و رغم اني متأكدة انه مش هيدخل تاني 
بس علي الاقل احتراما ووفاء له ...  إزالة الخط من علي اسمة


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2018)

الف سلامة علية حبيبتي ايريني
ربنا يكون معاه ويشفي ويقوي ويخفف اللامه
​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ثانيا تعالي هنا لما اقولك انا سمعت انك بتتفقي مع خادم البتول تجمعوا الناس الكبار وتروحوا مرسي مطروح





معلش يا ملكة ولكن حتى لا يُساء فهم كلماتي أو تحميلها أكتر مما تحتمل أو توريط المسكينة "حبوا" في أمور ليس لها علاقة بها.  الفكرة أولا هي "*مجرد فكرة*" وهي حتى لم تتبلور بعد. مفيش بيني وبين حبوا مثلا أي "*خطة*" إن احنا نفتح منتدى جديد.. أبدا.. إنما حبوا ببساطة شخصية كلها محبة وعلى اتصال مستمر تقريبا بكل الناس.. فالفكرة هي إن *الناس دي بس تتجمع مع بعض *في مكان واحد، ولو حتى في بلوج مبدئيا مش لازم منتدى.. يعني لو كنت عضو على الفيسبوك كان زماني بالفعل فتحت صفحة اسمها مثلا "أصدقاء منتدى الكنيسة". (لكن للأسف الفيسبوك من وجهة نظري هو أحد أسوأ الأحداث اللي مرت بتاريخ البشرية عموما). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بعد كده بقا إذا الناس دي نفسها ـ اللي اجتمعت مع بعض على *المحبة والاحترام *المتبادل ـ إذا الناس دي نفسها عايزة تمارس نشاط المنتدى أو عايزة يكون عندها منتدى، هم في الوقت ده اللي يفتحوا منتداهم مع بعض وهم اللي يحطوا قوانينه مع بعض وهم اللي يكونوا إدارته وأعضاؤه في نفس الوقت. أنا شخصيا معنديش *أبدا *أي رغبة أو قدرة أو حتى وقت أكون "زعيم" أو أدمن في أي منتدى.. أنا *كل* هدفي ببساطة هو أن الناس الجميلة الناس الدهب دي تفضل مع بعض، على اتصال مع بعض، أو على الأقل عارفين مكان بعض وعارفين يوصلوا إزاي لبعض.  

طبعا من أول خطوة أخدت صدمة كبيرة: وهي أن حبوا ـ *حبوا نفسها *ـ فقدت الاتصال مع عبود! وعبود ده طبعا ـ شئنا أم أبينا، بل رغم تحفظاتي شخصيا على أسلوبه ـ عمود من أعمدة أي مكان ح يشارك فيه! لكن طبعا هي مش مشكلة شخص واحد ممكن نكون فقدناه. العقبة الأهم والأكبر هي إن ده جهد *جماعي *مش عمل فردي أبدا.. لازم الناس دي تكون كلها *بتفتقد بعض وبتحب بعض، عايزة بعض وبتنادي على بعض.. *أنا مش "محصل كهربا" ح اروح ألف على شقق العمارة كلها. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 طبعا لا أقصد التعالي أبدا، أنا خدام العمارة بل الحي كله، ولكن أقصد إن المنهج ده نفسه خاطئ. الناس نفسها ـ على الأقل النواة الأولى ـ هي اللي لازم *تظهر وتسأل وتتابع وتشارك في عمل ده كله بإيديها*. لأن هو ده اللي يضمن نجاح مجتمعهم الجديد ده ـ حتى لو كان مجرد "مركز اتصال" مش منتدى كامل الأوصاف ـ وده اللي يضمن استمرارهم على أسس العطاء والتسامح والمحبة والاحترام الحقيقي بينهم. 

* * *​
ده الموضوع بكل تفاصيله، وباختصار،  ويا ريت نكتفي بالقدر ده لأن الموضوع طبعا له أبعاد "*سياسية*" وأنا لا أريد "الانزلاق" في المساحة دي أو تطوير التعليقات أكتر من كده. (بعبارة أوضح: موضوعك لحد دلوقت حلو وكميل وكيوت خليه يخلص على خير). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




خلاصة الكلام: اللي عايز ده فعلا أنا موجود وحبوا موجودة، وح نقوم طبعا بكل اللي نقدر عليه، لكن ياريت لو هو كمان يبادر ويتصل ويعلن رغبته وإيمانه بالفكرة، يشارك بأفكاره وإبداعه، يطوّر معانا يقول ممكن نعمل إيه ويقول استعداده إيه وممكن يساعد معانا إزاي. أعتقد هي دي *المحبة* الحقيقية إذا كان فيه فعلا محبة، لأنها محبة فاعلة متحركة خادمة معطاءة، مش مجرد كلمات نظرية.. محبة توقد ولو شمعة ـ مش تفضل تلعن الظلام واللي كانوا سببه وتفضل تعاني منه طول عمرها! 

في النهاية ربنا *يروينا *كلنا بالمحبة ويعطينا الاتساع والفهم والقدرة على التسامح والعطاء والخدمة المخلصة ويباركك ويبارك جميع أحبابنا، كلهم دائما في قلوبنا سيان حضروا أم غابوا عن عيوننا.  


​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2018)

خادم البتول قال:


> معلش يا ملكة ولكن حتى لا يُساء فهم كلماتي أو تحميلها أكتر مما تحتمل أو توريط المسكينة "حبوا" في أمور ليس لها علاقة بها.  الفكرة أولا هي "*مجرد فكرة*" وهي حتى لم تتبلور بعد. مفيش بيني وبين حبوا مثلا أي "*خطة*" إن احنا نفتح منتدى جديد.. أبدا.. إنما حبوا ببساطة شخصية كلها محبة وعلى اتصال مستمر تقريبا بكل الناس.. فالفكرة هي إن *الناس دي بس تتجمع مع بعض *في مكان واحد، ولو حتى في بلوج مبدئيا مش لازم منتدى.. يعني لو كنت عضو على الفيسبوك كان زماني بالفعل فتحت صفحة اسمها مثلا "أصدقاء منتدى الكنيسة". (لكن للأسف الفيسبوك من وجهة نظري هو أحد أسوأ الأحداث اللي مرت بتاريخ البشرية عموما).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية اما الضابط شفتية فعاقل :new5:

اصحي لكلامك كويس وماترغيش كتير  عشان انتا كل مدي بتغلط :bomb:

فيا ريت تخليك طفل :flowers:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2018)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى على الافتقاد يا ملكة
> غايب الواحد بسبب ان معنديش نت فى البيت وبدخل من عند ماما كل فين وفين
> ولو عندى نت فى البيت مش هاعرف ادخل برضة بسبب اللهو الخفى اللى ف البيت
> اللىهى بنتى الشقية ميرو
> ...



جرجس الصديق  الطيب الذوق اللي بيحب النقاش :scenic:

صدقني لك وحشة كبيره جدا يا ابو ميرو 

ماشي يا سيدي ..
حبيت بس اطمن عليك واسمع صوتك .. انتا صديق غالي وياما اتخانقنا مع بعض هههههه
 ربنا يخلي ميرو العسوله ويبارك فيها ويفرحك بأخ لها 

سلامي لاسرتك الكبيرة واسرتك الصغيرة و ابقا طمنا عليك كل ماوقتك يسمح :flowers:


----------



## انت مهم (5 مايو 2018)

اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه هيلانه لاهتمامك الرائع ...ربنا يديم المحبه ودمتي بخير ونعمه


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> والمفروض الزعيم يكون مصدر فرح ... مش سويط
> 
> إتغيرت كتير يا زعيم :bomb:



أختي الغالية،

ردي كان للمزاح ولتلطيف الجو لا أكثر.
كلنا نتغير بمرور الوقت.. المهم ان يكون التغيير للأفضل في المسيح و لمجد المسيح.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مايو 2018)

My Rock قال:


> أختي الغالية،
> 
> ردي كان للمزاح ولتلطيف الجو لا أكثر.
> كلنا نتغير بمرور الوقت.. المهم ان يكون التغيير للأفضل في المسيح و لمجد المسيح.




تمام اخي الحبيب 

اشكرك علي الاهتمام والرد 

لي طلب صغير جدا وهو قراءة هذة المشاركة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3775597&postcount=50

الموضوع يخص الاخ عبود عبدة عبود 

لي رجاء عند حضرتك وعشان خاطر المسيح 

إزالة الخط من علي اسمة .. اي رجوعه للمنتدي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2018)

*أنا بأستغرب جدا الصراحة 
أنا غبت 3 - 4 شهور عن المنتدى 
ألاقى رسالة : ما تعرفيش عبود اترفد ليه ؟
أها !!!
هو بينى و بينه ورقة عرفى ؟!
ديهدى 
أنا ما كنتش أعرف إنه اترفد أصلا 
و بأستغرب كمان من الل بعت لى و يقول لى أنا مش عارف أتصل بيه 
يا شييييييييييييييخ 
ما إنتوا معاكوا تليفونه !
بتهزروا ؟ 

شىء غريب أوى 

على العموم أنا إتصلت بيه 
و عرفت إنه مش عارف سبب الرفد 
و لا أنا عارفة أنا روخرة !

إسألوا الادارة 

أنا بأقول : إحتمال تكون الادارة هى الل مش عايزاه 
يمكن عشان بيجيب سيرة السيسى ؟
أصل فيه موضوع كان طريف من 2017 إسمه : إيرينى و السيسى (إتحذف)

يمكن هو دا السبب ؟

إسألوا الادارة 

هو انتوا مش عندكوا قسم المباركين ؟

ما تسألوا بعضكوا فيه يا مؤمنين 

و ياريت تعرفونا السبب برضوا 

إحنا برضوا مؤمنين زيكوا 

:smil12:


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2018)

*و صحيح 

فين عبد يسوع و أيموندد ؟؟*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و صحيح
> 
> فين عبد يسوع و أيموندد ؟؟*​



مش عارفة

انا مستنياهم اهو  :bomb::bomb::new6:

بس كلام في سرك 
انا سامعة عن لعبة اسمها الحوت الازرق قلقانة يكونوا وصلوا للمرحلة الاخيرة :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> على العموم أنا إتصلت بيه
> و عرفت إنه مش عارف سبب الرفد
> ...



السلام :Love_Letter_Send: امانة للاستاذ  / عبود 

مش ناسية ابدا وقفتك معايا في  استشاراتي القانونية  
 صحيح بالنسبالك كانت اسئلة  ولا حاجه​لكن اهتمامك ومجاوبتك السريعة كانت بالنسبالي حاجة كبيرة اوي 

حضرتك 
:new5:صديق محترم . محب للاخرين . خدوم الي ملا نهاية .:new5:


عصبي جدااا وبزرجينه  
بس سهل تهدئتك و السيطرة عليك :t33:​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بأستغرب جدا الصراحة
> أنا غبت 3 - 4 شهور عن المنتدى
> ألاقى رسالة : ما تعرفيش عبود اترفد ليه ؟
> أها !!!
> ...



 ليه يا ايرو  بتاخدى السؤال بالشكل دا!! 
انا كمان جالى نفس السؤال  بس مفكرتش ابدا كدا !
لانه طبيعى ان ممكن نبقى على تواصل لان احنا من الناس المقربه فى المنتدى! 
 و لو تقصدينى انا لما سئلتك  فانا سئلت قبلك استاذ ايمن و كمان  عياد لانه كان معاه رقمه لكن للاسف راح منه-- دا انا نفسى كان معايا رقمه بس مكتوب مش متسجل على التليفون  و من كزا سنه راح منى..  قلبت الدنيا مش لاقياه ... و المييل الخاص بتاعه الى دايما بتواصل بيه عليه لقيته قفل---
انا اصلى انفصلت  فطره كدا عن كل شىء--
طبيعى اسئل اى حد عارفا انه قريب من عبود زى كدا -- ممكن كان يبقى متواجد و حضر الموقف الى حصل بسببه الرفد--
و طبيعى اى حد كان معاه رقم عبود يكون ضيعه  ذى ما حصل معايا !
مين يعنى هيبقى معاه رقم عبود و يجى يسئل عليه !!!  و ايه الهدف من كدا يعنى !


سئلت  سبب الرفد و مدته فى رساله خاصه لاستاذ روك و للاسف مرضش عليا خالص--- 
عملت موضوع على المباركين محدش عبرنى الحقيقه و لا حتى بكلمه-- رجعت كتبت تانى قولت يمكن محدش خد باله ... لحد ما لقيت حد الله يخليه جالى على الخاص و قال لى بردوا ميعرفش السبب  ايه--- بس كتر خيره انه جاوبنى--
 استعجبت الحقيقه انه مرضش عليا فى الموضوع نفسه --- 


 اهو حتى المومنين فى المباركين لما سئلوا محدش رد عليهم-- فمتحسيش ان فيه اختلاف فى التعامل كلنا سواسيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه يا ايرو  بتاخدى السؤال بالشكل دا!!
> انا كمان جالى نفس السؤال  بس مفكرتش ابدا كدا !
> لانه طبيعى ان ممكن نبقى على تواصل لان احنا من الناس المقربه فى المنتدى!
> و لو تقصدينى انا لما سئلتك  فانا سئلت قبلك استاذ ايمن و كمان  عياد لانه كان معاه رقمه لكن للاسف راح منه-- دا انا نفسى كان معايا رقمه بس مكتوب مش متسجل على التليفون  و من كزا سنه راح منى..  قلبت الدنيا مش لاقياه ... و المييل الخاص بتاعه الى دايما بتواصل بيه عليه لقيته قفل---
> ...



*لا يا ستى ما اقصدكيش انتى 

 ما تعملي ليش مليون علامة تعجب 

:2::2::2:

و بعدين أنا بأقول تسألى الادارة مش تسألى روك ! :smil13:

حد جاب سيرته ؟ 

:scenic:

:flowers:

​*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2018)

عادى غلط فانطرد 

مجراش حاجة يعنى 

الحياة بتستمر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا ستى ما اقصدكيش انتى
> 
> ما تعملي ليش مليون علامة تعجب
> 
> ...



لا معملتش مليون 
عملت 9 بس هههههههههههههه واحده كمان ! اهو تكمل عشره  و نخمس ههههه
ما روك هون الادارة  ههه طب تقصدى مين ؟ 
انا صوصوت فى المباركين محدش عبرنى يا بنتى 
تحسى صحرااااااء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2018)

oesi no قال:


> عادى غلط فانطرد
> 
> مجراش حاجة يعنى
> 
> الحياة بتستمر


لا والله ... 

ا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2018)

ايريني وحبو 

 من فضلكم الهدوء  لراحة المرضي :kap:

وبعدين فيه عندكم اختراع اسمه الخاص leasantr..  ممكن تدوروا  فيه ع الرقم براحتكم وتشوفوا ورقة العرفي مع مين هههههههههههههه

احنا هنرش ميه هنا :yahoo:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2018)

نفتقد جورج Oesi no  الطويل الرايق ابو دم خفيف .. وكلام  معقول  جدا 


نفتقد المحترم  الياس السرياني .. وحوارتة الجميلة  .

حقيقي نفسي اطمن علية وعلي اولاده الحلوين بزيادة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2018)

افتقد ريمارك 


[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






وتحيا مصر يا ريس :spor2: ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا معملتش مليون
> عملت 9 بس هههههههههههههه واحده كمان ! اهو تكمل عشره  و نخمس ههههه
> ما روك هون الادارة  ههه طب تقصدى مين ؟
> انا صوصوت فى المباركين محدش عبرنى يا بنتى
> تحسى صحرااااااء



*طبعا يا بنتى صحرا من غيرى 

:smil12:

الادارة مش روك 

روك دا يا بنتى رئيس مجلس الادارة 

بيوقع على الخطابات و و و 

هو انتى مش بتشتغلى و عارفة ؟!

المهم مين بأة مجلس الادارة نفسه ؟

أستاذة أمة طبعا :smil12:

إسأليها عل الخاص 
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2018)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقينى
> ظروف غصب عن الواحد
> أبوية جاله مرض السرطان ف العظم و الرئة و العمود الفقرى
> و إحتاج خدمة سريرية
> ...






*وحشتينا كتير يا باشمهندسة*

*الف سلامة ليكي ولبابا 
*

*صلواتنا له ونتمنى له كل الشفاء العاجل والصحة والسلامة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2018)

ايه دا !!!! 
كانت فين المداخلات دى 
الف سلامه على بابا .... ربنا يمد أيده و يشفيه  و يديكى ألقوه و الصبر و البركه لخدمته و رعايته ...


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه دا !!!!
> كانت فين المداخلات دى
> الف سلامه على بابا .... ربنا يمد أيده و يشفيه  و يديكى ألقوه و الصبر و البركه لخدمته و رعايته ...






موجودة في المداخلة رقم 36


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273114&page=4


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2018)

الكرمه الصغيره 
 واحلي مواضيع روحية وقصص وعبر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2018)

ElectericCurrent

و ردود في الصميم بقسم الاسئلة المسيحية​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2018)

*أفتقد الاستاذ والاخ الحبيب صاحب المواضيع الجادة والواقعية*

*                                   ((  الاستاذ فؤاد  ))*

*من سوريا الحبيبة - 
*

*اتمنى له كل الخير والصحة والسلامة
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *أفتقد الاستاذ والاخ الحبيب صاحب المواضيع الجادة والواقعية*
> 
> *                                   ((  الاستاذ فؤاد  ))*
> 
> ...



اللي ينور عليك يا باول :t16:

انا كمان بفتقد الاستاذ الجميل  فؤاد 

انشالله يكون بخير :new5::flowers:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

افتقد comment


----------



## انت مهم (14 مايو 2018)

يارب يكونوا جميعا بخير وسلام


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2018)

أنا بفتقد للكل وحابة أذكر بعضهم الحنين مايكل مايك والموهبة المميزة كليمو والعسولة جيلان وتاسوني كوينا وصاحب الروح الحلوة سلفيشن والحلوة ماريا ورح احاول اذكركم كلكم بنعمة ربنا وان حدن بيذكرنا واذكر جوزيف اللطيف ذكرتي متاسفة محدودة رح احاول استرجع ذاكرتي معكم تحياتي للعسولة هيلانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

افتقاد لدونا 
افتقاد لرورو -- وواثقه


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*افتقاد لروح المنتدي زمان ..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *افتقاد لروح المنتدي زمان ..*​



 و قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان هههههه


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*المشكلة انه مش هايرجع ..

اي حاجة راحت مش بترجع .. مش بيكون قدامك غير انك تعيشي علي الذكريات الحلوة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

الى راح مبيرجعش----
بيجى غيره و ممكن احسن ----
مشكله ان الواحد بيحبس نفسه فى الماضى ---


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*بيحبس نفس في الماضي .. لان في الغالب دايما الماضي بيكون احسن من المستقبل 

ابسط مثال علي كدة ان المستقبل بيجي و في ناس مش موجودة معانا .. كانوا موجودين في الماضي 

يبقي مين احسن ؟ الماضي و المستقبل ..

بيتهيألي لو الماضي بيتباع كانت الناس باعت اللي وراها و اللي قدامها علشان بس تشتري يوم من الماضي علشان يشوفوا اشخاص مبقاش لهم وجود في المستقبل ..


*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

.................
و فيه ناس بتيجى فى المستقبل  مكنتش موجوده فى الماضى-- 
و متنساش الماضى دا كان مستقبل فى يوم من الايام


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2018)

*انا حاسس ان انا  غير معروف فى المنتدى
انا فى المنتدى وقابض شهر 5 مقدما من الزعيم
افتقاد رائع

*​


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *انا حاسس ان انا  غير معروف فى المنتدى
> انا فى المنتدى وقابض شهر 5 مقدما من الزعيم
> افتقاد رائع
> 
> *​



استاذ بيتر انت من اروع الشخصيات هنا ..

دايماً منور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *انا حاسس ان انا  غير معروف فى المنتدى
> انا فى المنتدى وقابض شهر 5 مقدما من الزعيم
> افتقاد رائع
> 
> *​


هههههههههههه مين دا الى غير معروف 
و كمان بتقبض مقدم--
 طب مفيش حاجه للغلابه :new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *انا حاسس ان انا  غير معروف فى المنتدى
> انا فى المنتدى وقابض شهر 5 مقدما من الزعيم
> افتقاد رائع
> 
> *​



ماهو الناس اللي بتقبض مقدم بيكونوا فوق الافتقاد :ura1:

افتقاد رائع ازاي وانا ماشوفتش تقييمك :smile02


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
شكرا بيتر 
انتا الاروع والاجمل 
بس برضو  ارجع حط تقيم :mus13::mus13::smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

منً ساعت ما دخلت المنتدى و انا بشك إن روك بيوزع البونس على حسب عدد التقييم 
لكن عمرى لا شوفت مرتب و لا بونس  هههههههههههه
انا حسى بالظلم 
انا مهضور حقى يا جماعه 
جماعه مين مفيش جماعه ههههههه قصدى يا فرضايه ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

افتقاد لكوبتيك لاين --- تصميماته و تعليقاته---
انسان جمييل -محظوظه انا انى شوفته


----------



## soul & life (16 مايو 2018)

سلام ونعمة 
وحشنى كلكم ووحشتنى لمتنا ونقاشات كتيرة بينا  اولا احب اشكر الملكة هيلانة على محبتها وافتقاد ها للجميع  وصدقينى غصب عنى لان انا كنت بدخل من جهاز البيت وهو نام بلا رجعه مع الاسف والموبيل صعب ادخل منه بسبب القردة يؤنا الصغنونة ومدارس ودروس الكبار عندى شهادتين اعدادية وثانوية صلولى  
علفكرة كنت من وقت للتانى بدخل الاقى المنتدى فاضى خالص حتى مفيش حد ممكن تساليه فين الناس وفرحت جدا لما دخلت ولقيتك انتى وحبوا وكل الناس العزاز  هنا 
بتمنى الكل يدخل وربنا يديم المحبة وترجع تانى لمتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

ربنا مع الاولاد بالنجاح يا رب
و ربنا يخلى لك يؤنا السكر العسل الشربات بشقاوتها 
صدقينى دى هديه عظيمه--- يكفى انها ماليه حياتك فى وقت الى اولادك التنين بيبدائوا ينسحبوا من حضنك و يستقلوا باصحابهم و خروجاتهم و مزكرتهم---


بتمنى انا كمان ان الكل يرجع -- 
ربنا يحمى الكل و يديم المحبه  دايما--- امين يا رب


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2018)

صحيح انتوا غايبين عنا بالعين بس انتوا كلكم حاضرين بقلوبنا وأرواحنا وأفكارنا بنقولكم كلكم وحشتونا ورح نصلي دائما لكم حتى ربنا يفرحنا بحضوركم ويطمنا عليكم


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2018)

رح نشوف الجميع بنعمة ربنا ده ايمانا بربنا قوي مش بتهزمه أي شدة أو أي شئ


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> استاذ بيتر انت من اروع الشخصيات هنا ..
> 
> دايماً منور


*لك كل شكرى وامتنانى WooDyy *​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه مين دا الى غير معروف
> و كمان بتقبض مقدم--
> طب مفيش حاجه للغلابه :new6:


*هههههههههههههه
بيكم اصبحت معروف
بس مش معروف يوسف بتاع الزمالك
لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير 
وموضوع المرتب على الخاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ماهو الناس اللي بتقبض مقدم بيكونوا فوق الافتقاد :ura1:
> 
> افتقاد رائع ازاي وانا ماشوفتش تقييمك :smile02
> 
> ...


*تقيم الملكه اوامر
تم جلاله الملكه هيلانه التقييم بنجاح 
لكل كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع فعلا
كوبتك مان ودونا نبيل وكوبتك ليون واستطفانوس عندى على الفيس ومتواجدين على فترات يمكن الحديث معهم 
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2018)

soul & life قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> وحشنى كلكم ووحشتنى لمتنا ونقاشات كتيرة بينا  اولا احب اشكر الملكة هيلانة على محبتها وافتقاد ها للجميع  وصدقينى غصب عنى لان انا كنت بدخل من جهاز البيت وهو نام بلا رجعه مع الاسف والموبيل صعب ادخل منه بسبب القردة يؤنا الصغنونة ومدارس ودروس الكبار عندى شهادتين اعدادية وثانوية صلولى
> علفكرة كنت من وقت للتانى بدخل الاقى المنتدى فاضى خالص حتى مفيش حد ممكن تساليه فين الناس وفرحت جدا لما دخلت ولقيتك انتى وحبوا وكل الناس العزاز  هنا
> بتمنى الكل يدخل وربنا يديم المحبة وترجع تانى لمتنا


*ربنا يكلل مجهودك بنجاح اولادك 
ام يؤنا اخر العنقود فهى فاكهه البيت
انا موجود بصفه شبه منتظمة 
نتمنى العودة السريعه لبيتك التانى ( المنتدى )
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> بيكم اصبحت معروف
> بس مش معروف يوسف بتاع الزمالك
> لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير
> ...


لا ثواني  بس اعتراضك على معروفيوسفًو لا على للزمالك  هههههن
المرتب على الخاص  هههههههههههههه ماشى  بتسرحنى بالراحة. ...


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2018)

يااااااه انا دخلت بالصدفة النهاردة مش عارفه اصلا ليه 
عاملين ايه؟


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا ثواني  بس اعتراضك على معروف يوسفً و لا على للزمالك  ههههه
> المرتب على الخاص  هههههههههههههه ماشى  بتسرحنى بالراحة. ...


*زمالك دا الزمالك لسه واخد الكاس
ومعروف لسه واخد انذار 
اما بخصوص المرتب بيعجبى اللماح 
ال مرتب ال 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

Desert Rose قال:


> يااااااه انا دخلت بالصدفة النهاردة مش عارفه اصلا ليه
> عاملين ايه؟


روووووووووووز 
 ازيك حبيبتى عامله ايه
 وحشانى كتير كتير كتير -- انا عارفا ليه--هههه لانى ناديتك ههههههههههههه:t23:
اخبارك ايه طمنينا عليكى يا سكر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *زمالك دا الزمالك لسه واخد الكاس
> ومعروف لسه واخد انذار
> اما بخصوص المرتب بيعجبى اللماح
> ال مرتب ال
> ...


ايون ما انا عارفا انه اخد الكاس--- دا الواحد دمه نشف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فينك يا عبود اغيظك شويه من نفسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  اللماح  كدا المرتب راااح 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2018)

ماهو الخبايب بيدخوا اهو وبيعرفوا يكتبوا مش محو امية يعنىهههه
المنتدى محتاج مواضيع تجمع الاعضاء من تانى
والىبيقول ان الفيس افضل من هنا
د وجهات نظر
والى بيدخل باسمة الحقيقى ف الفيس وهنا لا او العكس هو حر
انا عن نفسى لم اكون صدقات  علىالنت الا من خلال المنتدى
ام الفيس فصعب شوية عليا انى اقتنع بصداقة علية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا جرجس منور -- ليك وحشه  كبيييره  --- صديقى الزملكاوى الجميل ههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2018)

Desert Rose قال:


> يااااااه انا دخلت بالصدفة النهاردة مش عارفه اصلا ليه
> عاملين ايه؟



منوره يا روز 
ياسر رشدي كان بيناديكي ... وردة الصحراء ههههههه 


فيكي الخير انا كنت لسه هفتقدك صدقيني بس عندي شوية مشاكل في النت


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2018)

grges monir قال:


> ماهو الخبايب بيدخوا اهو وبيعرفوا يكتبوا مش محو امية يعنىهههه
> المنتدى محتاج مواضيع تجمع الاعضاء من تانى
> والىبيقول ان الفيس افضل من هنا
> د وجهات نظر
> ...



سمعاك بتجيب في سيرتي ههههههه


من العقل  انك تقبل صداقات من تعرفهم بالواقع فقط ... زمايلك في الشغل او في الكنيسة او زمايل الدراسه وهكذا 

وده اللي انا اتكلمت فيه يا معلم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2018)

BITAR قال:


> *تقيم الملكه اوامر
> تم جلاله الملكه هيلانه التقييم بنجاح
> لكل كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع فعلا
> كوبتك مان ودونا نبيل وكوبتك ليون واستطفانوس عندى على الفيس ومتواجدين على فترات يمكن الحديث معهم
> *​



نحن لها يا بيتر 

اؤمر انتا بس وانااقلبلك المنتدي رأساً علي عقب ههههههه


هو في الحقيقة كل انسان بيحتاج للاهتمام من الاخر  فلما يلاقية بيفرح بيه جدا وبيتأثر بيه 

عشان كده الافتقاد خدمة  عطاء  حلوه 

ناااس تانية مابيفرقش معاهم ... الاحساس عندهم فيه مشكلة او يمكن عندهم ظروف خاصة فمابنزعلش منهم 

سلامي لكل  الاخوة اللي ذكرتهم 

وعلي رأسهم الاخت الحبيبه دونا وبنوتتها  زمانها  في مرحله ثانوي دلوقتي  ..
 ربنا معاها ويقويها علي ظروفها :new5:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 يونيو 2018)

soul & life قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> وحشنى كلكم ووحشتنى لمتنا ونقاشات كتيرة بينا  اولا احب اشكر الملكة هيلانة على محبتها وافتقاد ها للجميع  وصدقينى غصب عنى لان انا كنت بدخل من جهاز البيت وهو نام بلا رجعه مع الاسف والموبيل صعب ادخل منه بسبب القردة يؤنا الصغنونة ومدارس ودروس الكبار عندى شهادتين اعدادية وثانوية صلولى
> علفكرة كنت من وقت للتانى بدخل الاقى المنتدى فاضى خالص حتى مفيش حد ممكن تساليه فين الناس وفرحت جدا لما دخلت ولقيتك انتى وحبوا وكل الناس العزاز  هنا
> بتمنى الكل يدخل وربنا يديم المحبة وترجع تانى لمتنا


حبيبتي يا نيفووو

لكي وحشة كبيرة اوي انتي ومواضيعك الخفيفة الشيقة 

ادخلي طمنينا علي نتيجة الاعدادية عندك  ؟ 

وطمنينا علي الثانوي بيمتحن دلوقتي والعربي  بيقولوا جه سهل اوي عقبال باقي المواد علي خير 

والف مبروك مقدما يا جميل 
 ماتنسيش الساقع وانتي جاية :fun_lol:


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا جرجس منور -- ليك وحشه  كبيييره  --- صديقى الزملكاوى الجميل ههههههههههههه


ازيك  يا قمرة المنتدى
والزملكاوية الجميلة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يونيو 2018)

افتقاد Maran atha


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> افتقاد Maran atha


اضم صوتى ليكى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

Comment


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

هيلانه
افتقدك انتى كمان 
عماله تفتقدى و انتى مش موجوده اصلا -- ايييه ياختى دا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هيلانه
> افتقدك انتى كمان
> عماله تفتقدى و انتى مش موجوده اصلا -- ايييه ياختى دا



ههههههههههههههههههه

منا عمالة جذب الناس  اهو
 ومحدش حس بيا  ولا فكر فيا ولا افتقدني وسأل عليا

بس اخيرا لقيتك بتبصي عليا ههههههههههههه


حبيبتي يا حبوا  والله لكي وحشة بس معليش عندي ظروف كدة.. شكلي  هيفا حما قريب  :mus13:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

هتبقى حما لا متقوليش حما وصغيره و سكر كدا ههههههه
ايه بنتك ذات الصوت الملائكى حد هيخطفها ههههه دا مين الى مامته داعياله دا 
....


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2018)

دونا نبيل و ماريا الحقيقة كثيرين بنفتقدكم 
حبيبتي هيلانة انتي بالقلب دايما كما الجميع


----------



## اليعازر (8 يونيو 2018)

أفتقد الجميع دون استثناء :94:

.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يونيو 2018)

افتقد كاواساكي kawasaki


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يونيو 2018)

افتقد ABOTARBO

كانت بتعجبني اوي كلمة ( تاسوني) منه وهو بيقولها لكل عضوات المنتدي... حقيقي شخص محترم ومؤدب

يستحيل  انساه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 يونيو 2018)

افتقد سمعان الاخميمي وشقيقة يسطس الانطوني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> افتقد ABOTARBO
> 
> كانت بتعجبني اوي كلمة ( تاسوني) منه وهو بيقولها لكل عضوات المنتدي... حقيقي شخص محترم ومؤدب
> 
> يستحيل  انساه



فعلا  إنسان جميل ... ملاك


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

أفتقد دونا نبيل وماريا وتاسوني كوينا وروزي


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

من فضلكم ادخلوا وطمنونا عنكم احنا بنحبكم ومشتاقين


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

جيلان
فيه أسامي كثيرة نحاول نذكرهم


----------



## انت مهم (14 يونيو 2018)

افتقاد ل الفصول الاربعه


----------

